# Test E Tren E Tbol Cycle



## neonne (Mar 6, 2012)

I just started my cycle after 6 weeks on cutting with T3, Clen & Eca. 165 lbs, 178 cm, 12% bodyfat.

1-12 Test E - 500mg/wk
1-12 Tren E - 400mg/wk
1-4 Tbol 30 mg/ed

[FONT=&quot]Cabergoline .5mg Twice Weekly is necessary ?
HCG Weeks 3-12 : 500iu HCG/E4D is ok ?

Arimidex on hand for signs of gynecomastia.

Standard PCT

100/100/100/50 Clomid 

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin [/FONT]


----------



## Robalo (Mar 6, 2012)

neonne said:


> I just started my cycle after 6 weeks on cutting with T3, Clen & Eca. 165 lbs, 178 cm, 12% bodyfat.
> 
> 1-12 Test E - 500mg/wk
> 1-12 Tren E - 400mg/wk
> ...



Good luck


----------



## adwal99 (Mar 6, 2012)

165lbs and u want to cut?  The fuck?


----------



## Robalo (Mar 7, 2012)

He doesn't want to cut, he's coming from a 6 week cut. See the diference there?


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 7, 2012)

ive used tbol before and 30mgs is too low, I did 50mg per day, had some nice gains, and not much water rentention.


----------



## neonne (Mar 7, 2012)

Many thanks guys, [FONT=&quot]HCG 500iu / week is enough ?
[/FONT]


----------



## Mr.BTB (Mar 7, 2012)

Like the Wizard said a higher dose of Tbol would be better. It is pretty easy on the lover and from what I have seen many times a bit higher dose works the best.

All the best


----------



## Robalo (Mar 7, 2012)

neonne said:


> Many thanks guys, [FONT=&quot]HCG 500iu / week is enough ?
> [/FONT]



You can do 250IU, two times a week (monday, thursday for example)


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually see people cut tren 2 weeks before test, honestly don't remember why though.  Can someone remind me please, or is it not necessary...


----------



## Robalo (Mar 7, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I usually see people cut tren 2 weeks before test, honestly don't remember why though.  Can someone remind me please, or is it not necessary...



You're right. It seems to make the recovery easier.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 7, 2012)

good luck im doing same cycle but recently droped tbol because of BP and HR issues


----------



## neonne (Mar 7, 2012)

@Robalo thanks, 250UI x 2/week

(Dostinex) Cabergoline .5mg 2 x week is necessary ?


----------



## Robalo (Mar 7, 2012)

neonne said:


> @Robalo thanks, 250UI x 2/week
> 
> (Dostinex) Cabergoline .5mg 2 x week is necessary ?



Yes, caber will help you a lot with tren sides.


----------



## adwal99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Robalo said:


> He doesn't want to cut, he's coming from a 6 week cut. See the diference there?


either way dude should be eating more first before gearin up.  see the difference?


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tren can be very hard on testicle atrophy so my experience was caber MWF. then with the HCG it was also MWF but it was at 500 icu's That was where I needed to be I tried a bunch of different doses but it seemed like my balls would shrink back down between the shots and that was not my goal. Plus make sure you are taking you AI.


----------



## neonne (Mar 8, 2012)

I have AI in hand, but never i got problems with ginecomasti.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 8, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> either way dude should be eating more first before gearin up.  see the difference?



The op is gonna do it anyway. If you don't want to help, don't


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

neonne said:


> I have AI in hand, but never i got problems with ginecomasti.



The AI is more for your esto levels and the caber would help with your potential prolactin problems. Both are very important to maintain. So I was just offering it out to ya.


----------



## readyornott (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to do the same cycle after I lose some weight.

46
6'
220 

I was planning on Tbol 40mg/ed

Is that a good dose? If not, what would you advice? I'm looking to bulk up.

Thanks


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Mar 8, 2012)

12wks of tren E? Hope the sides arent that bad for you bro. Maybe run it for 8-10 weeks.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 9, 2012)

readyornott said:


> I'm going to do the same cycle after I lose some weight.
> 
> 46
> 6'
> ...


 

40mgs isnt too bad, try 50mgs then if sides are too much go back to 40. But as i said above. I did 50mg ED, and had little if any issues. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## neonne (Mar 10, 2012)

bodybuilder13 said:


> 12wks of tren E? Hope the sides arent that bad for you bro. Maybe run it for 8-10 weeks.



I guess i drop in week 10 tren and i go ahed with test to 12 week


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Mar 10, 2012)

neonne said:


> I guess i drop in week 10 tren and i go ahed with test to 12 week



That would still be 12 weeks since your running tren e. Thats how i ran it on my last cycle and i was fine. All depends on how sensitive you are to tren.


----------

